# VAGCOM window reset ?



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

I keep having problems with my windows when it's below freezing. On occasion when entering the vehicle under these conditions the window will not drop that 1/4 inch to clear the seals. Apparently when this happens the settings in the door controller gets screwed up and causes the windows to behave erratically. Just this morning my driver's side window would not drop. I eventually got in the vehicle and lowered the window in hopes that a window down/up cycle would clear whatever fault occurred. However, about 3/4 of the way down the window slowed, like it was running into resistance and then stopped. It would not budge in either direction again. I can see the lights dim when I press the switch to move the window but it would not move. I proceeded to the dealer (with the window down in 25 degree weather) to have them take a look. They said the window settings were lost and they reset them. The window works fine now. The same thing happened to the passenger side window last year only it was all the way up when it refused to budge. 
My question to those of you that have a vagcom. Do you see a reset feature for the window operation in the vagcom software? Both times the dealer reset the windows free of charge because I was under warranty but that is expiring soon. I'd rather buy a vagcom and do this periodic reset myself then to have to run to the dealer every time my windows stop working.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

If you want to try it sometime this week during lunch, let me know. But, I do not know of anything in VCDS that will reset the windows (there could be - I have never looked).
One thing you could try now is to reset the windows using the anti-pinch reset procedure. I bet because of the cold, the mechanism is dragging and the anti-pinch is kicking in. I would also apply some krytox to the window seal to make sure it is not freezing to the seal.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

Yeah, that anti-pinch procedure is the only reset procedure that I know about but with a window that won't move that procedure is useless. I know the tech at the dealer hooked up their computer and did the reset. I was hoping the same could be done with VCDS.
BTW, the seals are good and lubed. I even go as far as using a car cover when freezing precip is expected, no luck. It's like some part of the window mechanism inside the door is freezing (or too stiff when its cold) and there's not much I can do about that. It seems after one failed window drop attempt the controller is wacked out. I can tell when this happens because when the controller is sane the window will drop about 1/4" and will open and close quickly. Wacked out it only drops about an 1/8" and the window speed seems somewhat sluggish. ...Which may make it more prone to dragging and activating the anti-pinch mechanism. I wish I could just turn off that damn anti-pinch system.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

my 07drivers side got fritzy last month...open/shut/open shut/not going all the way up and dropping like there was resistance.......would go up with the individual button but not for the "all windows up" button, did it for about a week and then decided not to go up on THE coldest day there was.....brought it right to the dealer and they replaced the regulator.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*

My dealer simply reset something and now the window works perfectly until the next time the window sticks and freeks out the controller. Same exact thing with the other door last winter only it wouldn't open until they reset it.
Richard thanks for the offer. I'm in Herndon (not too far from VW headquarters







during the day. I'm seriously contemplating getting this software but would like confirmation that I can reset the window basic settings with it. Is there anyway you can save a screen shot for me? The area of interest would be a control module under Chassis - 42 Door Elect, Driver I would like to see what that screen shows. Does it have a reset button or boxes with window setting parameters or nothing like that at all?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I'll check it this weekend - it's a bit cold out right now and my Eos is in the shop for the coil fix and a leak...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

Thanks, I really appreciate that! Yeah, I had my car in last weekend for the 40k DSG service and the coil pack fix. I did notice a difference with the new coil packs. Easier starts and peppier performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

It will be a while before I get a chance to take a picture of the VAG-COM screen. Let's just say, I park my Eos outside. I think you can figure out the rest...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

Yeah, I wonder what the weight limit is on the roof


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_ 
One thing you could try now is to reset the windows using the anti-pinch reset procedure. I bet because of the cold, the mechanism is dragging and the anti-pinch is kicking in. I would also apply some krytox to the window seal to make sure it is not freezing to the seal.

Can you tell me how you do this?
Thanks.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (FMinMI)*

This thread has the procedure
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2982258


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_This thread has the procedure (for adjusting the front window travel)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2982258


Thank you!


----------

